# Need your prayers



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

This is such a great group at supporting people with prayers & good thoughts, I'm going to ask for them this time....

I found Deb's best friend of 30+ years dead today in her house. Eileen, her children & grandchildren have been my chosen family for the last 14 years - I spend most of the holidays/birthdays/vacations/etc. with them. Her son called me today concerned that he and his sisters had not heard from their mother yesterday or today and, especially with it being Valentine's Day, that was very unusual for her. 

I went to her house and found her in the bathtub. The coroner thinks she probably had a heart attack yesterday. She was only 71, loved her family, friends and all of life. The light in everyone's life who knew her is a little dimmer now, but I know Deb is doing a happy dance to be with her again.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Jill I am so sorry. I will be sending prayers and good thoughts. :hug:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh Jill, I don't know what to say. Please know you and her family are in my thoughts. Prayers to you all !!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jill, I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I can't imagine how hard that was for you. I will be saying prayers for Eileen's family and you!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Jill, I am so sorry for the loss of your close friend. What a shock that must have been. I'm sending comforting thoughts your way to you and her family.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers and thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

(((Jill))) I am so sorry.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jill, I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*my thoughts are with you...*

You must be devastated. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.

Words cannot express what I wish I could do for you...a big cyberhug though.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jill, I'm sorry for your and her family's loss.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jill, what a sad and shocking thing for you - I'm so sorry for your loss. You and Eileen's family will be in my prayers.

Kathie


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jill, I am so sorry. I can't imagine what a horrific experience that must have been for you. My prayers are lifted for all and I'll do a happy dance for Deb! 
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jill,

How difficult it must have been for you to find her. I would imagine it brought back all the pain of Deb's passing as well. I will definitely say a prayer for Eileen, her family and you.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh this is just sad. I will be thinking of you and her family and keeping ya'll in my prayers


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jill,
I am so sorry, that must have been very difficult for you. I am saying a prayer for you and her family, hoping there can be some peace and comfort in the days to come for you all.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Jill, what a shock that must have been for you! My prayer is that you and Eileen's family be surrounded by happy memories and God's love in the days to come.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jill, how traumatic and sad for you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jill- what a hard thing for you to go thru. I am so sorry for your loss and my thoughts are with you and your chosen family :grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Jill, so sorry for you and Eileen's family too. You will all be in my prayers.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Jill. 71 is very young and must have come as a huge shock to you all. You will be in my prayers..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jill, I am so sorry for your loss of Eileen. And what a shock for you. How are YOU doing? My heart goes out of you and Eileens family. And prayers that Deb and Eileen are already doing that happy dance. 

Jill, I think you are an angel. Hugs and prayers that you can find peace.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jill so sorry to read this. My thoughts and warmth are with you.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Jill,
My heart goes out to you, and also to Eileen's family. My prayer is that you will all be at peace and have comfort despite the sadness and shock of finding her this way. 
Sue


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jill,

I am so sorry for you loss, my sincere condolences. :hug:


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you Jill. My husband and I will pray for you. I pray the Lord will heal your broken heart.

Patty


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jill, I am so sorry for your loss. You and the family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Jill, I'm so sorry. What a terrible thing.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Jill, I am praying for you and the family during this unexpected time of loss. You are a good friend.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jill, so sorry to hear such sad news. My thoughts and prayers are with you.:hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jill, that must have been such a hard thing for you to experience. I am so sorry, and that you lost such an important person in your life.

My prayers are with you!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jill, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers go out to you and to her family.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jill~ I'm so sorry for this loss. My thoughts and prayers are w/you and your chosen family. :hug:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jill, I'm so sorry for your loss and for Eileen's family as well. That is very sad and unexpected.
Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you, every one. I'm not sure non-forum members would understand but your electronic prayers and support have provided great comfort and helped push away the sadness and loneliness. An autopsy was conducted and we have found out that Eileen had throat cancer that had spread to her brain. This was another huge shock to the family as no one, including Eileen, knew that she had cancer. 

The tumor on her brain was in the area that controls involuntary functions, such as breathing, and that these functions stopped. They believe she would have passed quickly and while she may have had a second or two of panic because she couldn't breathe, at least she didn't linger for hours by herself. I am also very grateful that God gave her and us the gift of taking her so quickly. I much prefer having to find her dead like this than spending the next few months watching her go through the end stages of throat & brain cancer. 

This is a picture of Eileen & me taken this past New Year's Eve.

Thanks again.

Jill


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow Jill. What a surprise that must have been for everyone. I believe that sometimes the Lord does work in mysterious ways. It is a blessing that no one had to suffer through the pain of the cancer. God be with you and yours.
Carole


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad you were able to find out the cause and put your minds to rest knowing that there wasn't anything you could have done to prevent this. God does know what he's doing even if we don't always understand!

Kathie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It would be a comfort to know that she didn't die in pain, as might have otherwise have happened. But, I know it is still so hard, because you miss her so much.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jill, I'm so sorry for your loss.  I only now discovered this thread. I'm glad to read how quickly she passed, that is a blessing.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Jill, I am so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful person Eileen was!
I will be thinking of you during this difficult time-


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

You are all in my thoughts and prayers......my sincerest condolences.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jill-That's a lovely photo. I pray that your memories will ease your pain. You're both beautiful and look so happy!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Jill, I can't even imagine how difficult this must have been for you in so many ways. My heart goes out to you and also Eileens family. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Ollie and Ruby send cuddles for you. :hug::kiss:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jill, you're in my prayers !!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Jill I have not read throught this whole thread but I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope it gives you peace to know that Deb has her best friend back.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jill, I am so sorry for your loss. What a lovely photo memory that is! I'm glad we can support you at this time. This is such a special group.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Jill, I am so sorry for your loss.

I can't imagine the shock and hurt you are experiencing. 
Yes it is a blessing that Eileen never knew about the cancer, or had to suffer for untold months and days because of it.

But I know even knowing this does not lesson the pain you are feeling for losing your special friend.

My prayers are with you.

[[HUGS]]


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jill,
I can't imagine what you went through finding Eileen.

I am feeling so sad for you and also Eileen's family.
However, it is a blessing that she didn't know about the cancer and died quickly.
I will pray that you find strength, and somehow, comfort.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Jill!! I'm so very sorry about your loss. (((Hugs))) and many thoughts and prayers going out to you and to Eileen's family. That is a great picture of you and your friend.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jill I'm sorry you lost your friend. You really got some surprises with this and hope you're dealing ok. I don't know what the aftermath is like a day later but know what it's like after a week and know there are things you just don't talk about with people who haven't seen it. If you need to talk please email me. Sending you hugs :hug:


----------

